# CLZ - Classic Minerals



## System (23 May 2013)

Classic Minerals Ltd (CLZ) owns 100% interest in a total of four tenements and has the right to acquire a 90% interest in Mining Lease M57/619. The project areas are all located in the Eastern Goldfields, Murchison and Fraser Range districts of Western Australia, and proximal to the towns of Kalgoorlie and Meekatharra. The projects are considered to range between Greenfields to advanced exploration projects and are prospective for nickel, copper, cobalt, manganese, silver, gold, zinc, lead, iron and uranium mineralisation.

http://www.classicminerals.com.au


----------



## piggybank (14 December 2013)

Latest news (a new nickel/copper discovery) - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=CLZ&E=ASX&N=661683


----------



## greggles (13 December 2017)

Classic Minerals' Phase 2 drilling at the Lady Ada deposit has returned high-grade results from outside the current Scoping Study pit design – highlighting significant potential to expand current Mineral Resource estimate at the Forrestania Gold Project.

Best results for Lady Ada (to date) include:
o 10m @ 3.10 g/t Au from 58m – including 5m @ 3.96 g/t Au from 58m and 2m @ 7.04 g/t Au from 58m
o 5m @ 1.30 g/t Au from 37m
o 6m @ 2.22 g/t Au from 40m – including 1m @ 8.20 g/t Au from 40m
o 3m @ 10.37 g/t Au from 117m – including 1m @ 30.50 g/t Au from 117m
o 6m @ 8.67 g/t Au from 67m – including 1m @ 38.10 g/t Au from 68 m

Good news from CLZ this morning. Don't know much about this mining minnow. A new CEO was appointed last month, they are implementing a cost reduction strategy and are focused on the development of their Forrestania Gold Project. Tiny market cap of $2 million.

The news this morning has lifted the share price 28.57% to 0.4c.


----------



## greggles (9 September 2022)

CLZ have done a $10 million deal to take their Kat Gap gold project to production and the share price has soared 237.5% following the news.

The company exists at the micro-cap end of the market and even after today's share price increase its market cap is still under $4 million.

There are a lot of unknowns surrounding gold production at Kat Gap, most importantly being the AISC of mining and processing the ore. Still, the deal is good news for the company overall.... if it does actually go ahead. That said, there is still a lot of risk and I would not be investing on the basis of this deal.

However I will be watching from the sidelines with interest.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2022)

Classic Minerals (ASX:CLZ) confirms average of 6.06 g/t gold in first bulk sample at Kap Gap, WA
					

Classic Minerals (ASX:CLZ) has confirmed an average head grade of 6.06 grams of gold per tonne in its first bulk sample ore from Kap Gap.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Classic Minerals (CLZ) has confirmed an average head grade of 6.06 grams of gold per tonne in its first bulk sample ore from Kap Gap in WA.

The company received assay results from its recent Gekko pilot plant test work.

Classic Minerals reported an original JORC resource of one million tonnes at three grams per tonne (g/t) gold for 93 thousand ounces, however, the actual grade calculated from the pilot plant of 6.06 g/t gold was much higher than the average inferred resource grade calculated back in April.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2022)

Classic Minerals (ASX:CLZ) receives approval for water pipeline pathway at Kat Gap, WA
					

Classic Minerals (ASX:CLZ) has received its approval for a water pipeline pathway from the bore to the plant site at its Kat Gap project in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Classic Minerals (CLZ) has received its approval for a water pipeline pathway from the bore to the plant site at its Kat Gap project in Western Australia.

The company said under the water licence, it was permitted to take up to 100 million litres of water annually from this bore

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^CLZ&p=5&t=1


----------

